

HP Asks That Redacted Documents Be Sealed, Judge Responds with Redacted Refusal - nkurz
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150807/11181931885/hp-asks-heavily-redacted-documents-to-be-sealed-judge-responds-with-heavily-redacted-refusal.shtml

======
fmax30
Can anyone list the documents that HP wants sealed?

~~~
hga
It wouldn't make any sense for them to not have filed that under seal.

